# sat 15 th sept 07, hen and chix bay



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paffoh is coming down to the big smoke from his nest in Canberra , and will be fishing Hen and Chicken bay on saturday , gentelmans hours , the tide should be good for a launch about 10 .00 am , we have recruited Mango x and hopefully a party of many expert fisherman and some not so expert , the more the merryier, i will be launching from Bayview park about 10 ish , the bay has been fishing pretty well lately , so should be good


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome Bazz, Claire and I will arrive just before 10am and set up in hope of a few.

Lets hope trolling around the edges pays off for Team Capital City Goofball, taking this trip fairly simple so bringing the Outfitter and some rods, reels and lures and the fishfinder... Thats it ( Will bring a UHF set to channel 25 for AKFF abuse ). Have some kick ass directions thanks to Steve and Bazz...

Beware the White Subaru with optional Hobie...

Hey, how much does the pay parking cost per hour at the launch point?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

paffoh said:


> Hey, how much does the pay parking cost per hour at the launch point?


Its about $2.00 for an hour and a half , coins only , so if you put in $4.00 you should be right for as long as you need. .i will have my uhf on channel 25 in case your out before me , but hey , leave us some fish will ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Negotiated the drive bar the crazy road works before the M5,

Thanks again for the tips guys... See you tommorow.


----------

